# Cichla kelberi



## Scatocephalus (Mar 26, 2003)

Just digging through some old pics and found these. They are from different photoshoots over the past year so at times I had different lighting, camera settings and even tannins in the tank water. All of which cause variations from pic to pic. I hadn't posted them previously because of algae on the galss and scratches that are visible in the pics. Oh well, I'm bored so I'll post them anyway...
































































This picture best represents the color I see when natural sunlight is streaming through the window and hitting the tank. The male has cool mix of gold, bronze and copper along his back. The only thing missing in this pic which I have a difficult time capturing is bright red in the ventral, anal and caudal fins. It's visible but not nearly as intense in any pof the pics.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

You kelberi are amazing *Scat*, honestly they are the only ones that I might want to own some day ... if I can find some as nice of course. :thumb:


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Do Kelberi do well in groups or are they a pairing fish?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

MidNightCowBoy said:


> Do Kelberi do well in groups or are they a pairing fish?


Imagine the size of tank needed to keep a group of Cichla.


----------

